# Dog coat



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi. I’ve always been one of those people that didn’t think dogs need a coat but since having a cockerpoo I’m not so sure. 
Anyone use a coat for cold or wet weather?
If so recommendations?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

We've got a 'breath comfort' coat which I highly recommend. It's a bit like a Barbour wax jacket for dogs and well worth it's money. I have to confess that we've had it for for years for our previous dog, but it's still in great condition and does a great job of keeping our digbys Cockapoo coat dry when out in the rain. It's waterproof, wind proof and breathable.


----------

